
Can Scoopler (YC S08) be the real-time search king? - drm237
http://vator.tv/news/show/2009-06-29-can-scoopler-be-the-real-time-search-king
======
rantfoil
Wow, Ezra Roizen really shows he doesn't get it in that interview. He thinks
he's boiled down realtime search to merely an abstraction of existing search.
Scoopler (and the entire space) is not a mere rehash of Google and/or
Technorati. A) there's core tech here that is fundamentally more difficult
than non-realtime search indexing, and B) Twitter Search is only the first
example of how realtime search can be valuable.

Jeff Smith of Smule did an admirable job of smacking Ezra down, however. This
interview was watchable if only because Jeff made some really salient points
about getting to revenue, iterating on products, and not sweating that you
don't have absolutely everything figured out.

The key point here is that AJ and team have a product, and they're scrappy,
and they're going to do whatever it takes to understand the space and win.

~~~
roizen
To be clear, I wasn’t comparing the _technology_ of Scoopler to Google or
Technorati ( or Kosmix, or the other’s I mention).

I was focused on the challenge of any large-scale search/discovery-based
business model. You have to create MASSIVE volume on the consumption side, and
then you have to pair it with a business model which can support such a huge
platform. In the case of Google it was intent-based advertising, and in the
case of Kosmix I guess it trended towards ecommerce (one would assume given
their eventual acquisition by Walmart).

The challenge is in the requisite scale of demand, and then the follow-on
challenges of monetizing such demand. Thinking more along the lines of
companies like Digg who were able to create a great deal of usage, but
struggled to monetize (less about tech, and more about business model).

I appreciated then, and now, that real-time search is its own animal. And a
very hard problem to solve.

And a much belated congrats to the Scoopler team on being acquired by Google!

My full reply to this comment can be found here:

[http://roizen.blogs.com/ezra_roizen/2016/07/wow-ezra-
roizen-...](http://roizen.blogs.com/ezra_roizen/2016/07/wow-ezra-roizen-
really-shows-he-doesnt-get-it-in-that-interview-my-reply-the-wait-is-
over.html)

------
Raphael
Not with a name like that.

~~~
fallentimes
What would you suggest?

~~~
Raphael
Something cutting edge, like Cut Co., Edgecom, or Interslice.

~~~
catch23
so all cutting edge companies should be named like that? Aren't all startups
in the tech scene "cutting edge"?

